# My "Home" Theatre



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello Everyone

I stumbled upon this forum by chance, and I was able to find a lot of interesting things in my short visit, so I registered in hopes of further expanding my knowledge on audio equipment.

I have a 5.1 setup in my apartment (hence "home") right now, and its connected to my gaming computer, with all the blu-ray drives, HDMI outs and whatnot needed to make it a HTPC. The actual equipment is as follows:

Receiver - Denon AVR4310ci (7.1 Surround Receiver)
Fronts - Polk Audio TSi200 (2x 5.25in Woofers, 1in Soft Dome Tweeter)
Rears - Polk Audio TSi200 (2x 5.25in Woofers, 1in Soft Dome Tweeter)
Center - Polk Audio CS10 (2x 5.25in Woofers, 1in Soft Dome Tweeter)
Subwoofer - Custom built design, single 10" driver (Dayton Audio RSS265HF-4 10" Reference HF Subwoofer 4 Ohms) with 2x 12" Passive Radiators, effective rage is 22-120Hz
Subwoofer Amp - Dayton Audio SA1000 Subwoofer Amplifier (950W effective output at 4ohms)

Unfortunately, I am only using a 24" Samsung monitor for my TV right now, though I hope to get a nice 42" for my system.

Thats it. Hope you all like it!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to the HTS! Lot's to learn on this site. Have fun with your system.


----------



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks gents. I look forward to see you all on the forums, and to learn a whole bunch about HT.


----------

